# New Site



## TwistMyArm (May 15, 2003)

I've recently created a new amateur photography website. Currently it features only my own work, but I will soon be posting work by several of my friends. 
You can reach my site at http://www.darn.ca
Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to take a look.


----------



## Chase (May 15, 2003)

Really enjoyed your photos. Keep up the great work and I hope to see more of you here on the board!

Chase


----------



## MDowdey (May 15, 2003)

Good site twist. Im partial to those outdoor shots as well. Thanks for the link!


md


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 15, 2003)

I'm glad you guys liked it. I'm gonna try to update it at least once a week. As well I'm hoping to get some of my friends to contribute to the site.
I was also planing on setting up a forum, but that was before I found this one. Looks like I'll be adding a link to this forum pretty soon. 
If anyone else would like links to their own sites listed on mine, feel free to let me know.


----------



## jazze (May 21, 2003)

Great photos!


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 25, 2003)

I've posted four more photos to my photos section. As well I've added a link to this forum in my links section. Hopefully it'll attract a few more people to this forum, but it seems to me this forum's growing nicely.


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 25, 2003)

BTW if anyone's interested in contributing to my web site let me know.


----------



## t h e J (May 26, 2003)

I wouldn't mind uploading a bit of my own stuff.  But I'll have to get it scanned and everything first, and I'm really lazy, but I'll email you once I make some headway.

J


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)

alright J, you can find my email at the site under "Contact Info".


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)

btw...welcome to the forum J


----------



## t h e J (May 27, 2003)

Thank you very much.


----------



## MDowdey (May 27, 2003)

yeah j! welcome!!! 

md


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 13, 2003)

I just finished updating my web site. I've had the privilege of posting photographs by a good friend of mine. He has some great photos and I'll be posting more over the next couple weeks. I hope you'll all take another look at the site.


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

your site didn't load,


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice shots...I really need to take time out of taking so many people shots and do some more natural shots...Your pictures are breathtaking! It's also great that your exposing other photographers work on your site as well!

Keep up the good work!
Johnny Cole
www.JohnnyCole.com
My Personal Photo Site


----------

